# Porto airport to Abrantes



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

We will be travelling from Porto Airport to Abrantes on the A1/A23. Does anybody have any idea how much this will cost in tolls?
Also, do we require a scut card (or whatever they are called) and if so which is the easiest way of getting one?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Presume Portuguese hire car?
You can avoid SCUT tolls at airport end by exiting via road directly in front of arrivals onto the N107 turn right and follow signposts for A1 Lisboa

A1 to A23 €14.95 ticket entry pay on exit

A23 to Abrantes €3.30 pay at CTT or Payshop, travel and payment days here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ing-portugal/93643-toll-roads-portugal-2.html
I'll pm further information

If you want to reduce motorway tolls the other way is A1 exit Junc 11 Condeixa follow N347-N110-A23, it's also a nice drive, good roads and you see some other areas.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

*porto airport to abranes*



canoeman said:


> Presume Portuguese hire car?
> You can avoid SCUT tolls at airport end by exiting via road directly in front of arrivals onto the N107 turn right and follow signposts for A1 Lisboa
> 
> A1 to A23 €14.95 ticket entry pay on exit
> ...


Thank you Canoeman - yes we have hired portuguese car and your comments are very helpful. pm please.
http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should have posted return to Porto airport avoiding SCUT electronic tolls from South.

You must take southern route through Porto.

After A1 toll booths follow signs for IC1-A28 Viana do Castelo after Norte Shopping centre follow Airport signs VR1


----------

